# usenext. De l'aide SVP !!!



## jdojdo (29 Janvier 2007)

Bonjour,
   je viens de télécharger le logiciel usenext avec un essai gratuit de 15 jours.
   J'ai bien reçu les codes utilisateurs et mot de passe, mais je n'arrive pas à me connecter et à utiliser ce service. Même la version française ne m'aide pas.
   J'aimerai connaitre le moyen de résilier cet abonnement gratuit, vu que je ne peux pas l'utiliser.
   Merci de vos réponses pour la résiliation et éventuellement, de vos conseils pour l'utilisation de usenext..
     jdojdohttp://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smilies/confused.gif


----------



## P4BXYRXB (29 Janvier 2007)

oh lala malgré les 15 jours gratuit as tu laisser ton numero de carte bleue ?


----------



## jdojdo (29 Janvier 2007)

P4BXYRXB a dit:


> oh lala malgr&#233; les 15 jours gratuit as tu laisser ton numero de carte bleue ?



ma r&#233;ponse: Non. enfin, je ne crois pas !!. Je ne sais plus...


----------



## monalisa75 (17 Novembre 2008)

Appelle les! ils résilieront pour toi, ou ils t'expliqueront comment faire!


----------



## Mobyduck (17 Novembre 2008)

Là ça va être un peu difficile, la discussion date de près de 2 ans.


----------



## cedschmurz (17 Novembre 2008)

Lol quand même le mec qui sait plus s'il a donné ou non son numéro de carte bancaire


----------

